# Automatic gate



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (7/8/18)

Need some suggestions about automatic gates. How much does the motor actually cost ?? A guy gave me a quote of r5000 (motor+installation) !
Is it really that expensive? It looks pretty cheap and the installation is quite simple not even a days job I will say. 
I am new this so any suggestions will be really helpful.


----------



## GregF (7/8/18)

swing gate? sliding gate? 
If double swing gate then that is very cheap. If a sliding gate then that is about right.
I think a Centurion gate motor complete with the rack and sensors is over 4K

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (7/8/18)

GregF said:


> swing gate? sliding gate?
> If double swing gate then that is very cheap. If a sliding gate then that is about right.
> I think a Centurion gate motor complete with the rack and sensors is over 4K


A sliding gate. I normally see the ET systems motor where I live.


----------



## jm10 (7/8/18)

https://www.pricecheck.co.za/offers...AIVDrHtCh32NAxLEAAYASAAEgJUaPD_BwE#accordion3




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Resistance (8/8/18)

you can pick up a new motor from between 1k5 to 3k depending on what you want.the tracks and fixtures about 1k the rest is labour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (8/8/18)

motor cost anywhere from 1.5k to 3k with remotes depending on what you want.track and fixtures about 1k and the rest is labour.and excluding the electrical point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (8/8/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Need some suggestions about automatic gates. How much does the motor actually cost ?? A guy gave me a quote of r5000 (motor+installation) !
> Is it really that expensive? It looks pretty cheap and the installation is quite simple not even a days job I will say.
> I am new this so any suggestions will be really helpful.


Price seems good.Just find out what motor it is.I would only go for the Centurion D5. They are good motors.

There is lots of motors on the market.I only trust the Centurion ones.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RynoP (8/8/18)

Contractors also need to make a living. his traveling expenses, labour, Income tax? same as a doctor or lawyer ect. Thats the big reason I stopped my electrical business. everybody wants something for peanuts and a 110% job. 

next time at pick n pay check how mucb does a bag of groceries cost. excluding luxuries. 

Not fighting or anything. just something to think about.

Yeah I know that some people do tske customers for a ride but alot of giys is just trying to make a living.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Salamander (8/8/18)

The RRP on a D5 Evo Centurion motor kit is R5k. What motor is he quoting on?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz (8/8/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Need some suggestions about automatic gates. How much does the motor actually cost ?? A guy gave me a quote of r5000 (motor+installation) !
> Is it really that expensive? It looks pretty cheap and the installation is quite simple not even a days job I will say.
> I am new this so any suggestions will be really helpful.



I do all that security/access related stuff from http://securitysuperstore.co.za/
You could always give them a ring to find out the base cost.
They're next to fruit & veg near the Mc D's complex, not the big main one.


*Physical address: *Shop 93,
N1 Value Centre
Solly Smiedt St
Cape Town
Western Cape

*Phone:* 0215952155
0866172735

*Email:* salescpt@securitysuperstore.co.za

*Business Hours*
Monday: 08:30am – 17:00pm

Tuesday: 08:30am – 17:00pm

Wednesday: 08:30am – 17:00pm

Thursday: 08:30am – 17:00pm

Friday: 08:30am – 17:00pm

Saturday: 09:00am – 16:00pm

Sunday: Closed

P/Holiday: 09:00am – 14:00pm

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (8/8/18)

Salamander said:


> The RRP on a D5 Evo Centurion motor kit is R5k. What motor is he quoting on?


No idea mate, doing all this for the first time, he is doing the electrical fencing for me so will ask him when he comes.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (8/8/18)

RynoP said:


> Contractors also need to make a living. his traveling expenses, labour, Income tax? same as a doctor or lawyer ect. Thats the big reason I stopped my electrical business. everybody wants something for peanuts and a 110% job.
> 
> next time at pick n pay check how mucb does a bag of groceries cost. excluding luxuries.
> 
> ...


I understand where u are coming, that's why I don't go to pick and pay , I go to a "cash and carry" to get bargain prices.
The profit margins that things are sold at is just crazy.
Once I was given a quote of 1500 for windscreen replacement of my car. A friend of mine suggested me a guy, I bought the glass for 640 and he took 300 as labour cost !
If I open a business I will also charge high because it's not only the cost of raw materials and labour, their are other overheads that I need to recover as well. I am all in for supporting local businesses but at the moment I have time to spare but not money. So the easiest way is to buy a motor as cheap as possible and then find a "guy" may be a freelancer who can install it for me.


----------



## vicTor (10/8/18)

sometimes you use a freelancer to save a buck, then they F it up

goed koop is duur koop

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (10/8/18)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar
what is your budget?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (10/8/18)

vicTor said:


> sometimes you use a freelancer to save a buck, then they F it up
> 
> goed koop is duur koop


ATM I am working as freelancer too, but I try my best not to f*** things up

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (10/8/18)

Resistance said:


> @Faiyaz Cheulkar
> what is your budget?


3k may be 4. I am trying to find a cheap motor, may be something direct from factory or the importer. Then I will try to find someone to setup the motor for me.


----------



## Resistance (11/8/18)

size of gate please and is it already on rollers.a pic should also help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (11/8/18)

@least you have a budget most people say I don't have a budget until they get quoted and then its more than what their budget allows or it not in their budget.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (11/8/18)

Resistance said:


> size of gate please and is it already on rollers.a pic should also help.


Won't be able to get a good pic now. Will post in the morning, it's around 2m*2m, already in rollers and working fine. just have to push it and lock it manually with a padlock ATM. The major work will be to lift the paving and put a wire across the yard.


----------



## Resistance (11/8/18)

ok tomorrow measure again for me please.2m is a bit on the (car wont fit through )side of things.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (11/8/18)

Resistance said:


> ok tomorrow measure again for me please.2m is a bit on the (car wont fit through )side of things.


You were right, it's 310cm*175cm


----------



## Resistance (11/8/18)

Ill see what I can figure out for you.
I know where that is

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (14/8/18)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar
sorry bai.no luck so far I think you need to look at second hand options for your budget.everything I found so far is over 3k just for the motor.still keep looking for secondhand you might get the luck of the draw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (14/8/18)

Resistance said:


> @Faiyaz Cheulkar
> sorry bai.no luck so far I think you need to look at second hand options for your budget.everything I found so far is over 3k just for the motor.still keep looking for secondhand you might get the luck of the draw


Thanks for trying bro, really appreciate it. I am on gumtree everyday searching for a motor. These vendors make it difficult as they keep updating their ads everyday.


----------



## Resistance (14/8/18)

hold on for something to appear,its the time you spend that something comes up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

